# best performance spark plugs for a '96 vr6?



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm trying to find which sparks are the best for this engine. Anyone have any experience with certain ones that were particularly favorable? Any horror stories?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: best performance spark plugs for a '96 vr6? (playsguitars)*

Ask here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=42 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RattleHead (Feb 2, 2009)

ngkbkr7e's are good plugs. as far as performance you wont get any horsepower gains but if you run your car at the track they are a step colder and that helps.


----------

